# Newbie- alessi pulcina Vs alesssi moka pot



## j1985j (May 21, 2016)

Hey guys,

Pretty new to coffee in a serious sense, but have drank half decent coffee for a few years. my missus is completely fresh to coffee but beginning to enjoy a decent brew. Theres a reputable company near me that roast coffee and sell equipment but not sure about the above brewing apparatus. Any advice? Also if anyone can recommend a coffee that is strong, non-acidic, smokey/chocolatey? much appreciated xx


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

Hi j and welcome, haven't come across an alessi pulcina, is it different from a moka pot?

I just finished some Cast Iron espresso from extract coffee which may suit your description.

https://extractcoffee.co.uk/


----------



## j1985j (May 21, 2016)

GCGlasgow said:


> Hi j and welcome, haven't come across an alessi pulcina, is it different from a moka pot?
> 
> I just finished some Cast Iron espresso from extract coffee which may suit your description.
> 
> https://extractcoffee.co.uk/


https://www.redber.co.uk/collections/drip-french-press-espresso-maker-pourover-filter-machine/products/alessi-pulcina-3-cup-stove-top-by-michele-de-lucchi

This is the item i was looking into


----------



## OscarJ (Jun 10, 2016)

A friend of mine is using Alessi Pulcina. It's just a regular moka pot (in an unusual shape), I've heard it's good but I had no chance to give it a try. I stick to my good old Bialetti moka. I guess it's just the matter of how you make your coffee, not the brand.

I recommend Sumatran coffee, not too easy to find but absolutely delicious

Oscar


----------

